# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشکل بالا امدن دو ویندوز

## igi2tehran

با سلام  یه سوالی داشتم : من یکی از ویندوزهارو تو درایو سی و یکی رو در درایو دی نصب کردم اما در صفحه ی بوت اجازه انتخاب ویندوز رو ندارم ... اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید که چطوری میتونم ویندوز دوم رو بالا بیارم ، ویندوز اولم سون هست. ویندوز دومم هم اکس پی
نیاز فوری به این آموزش دارم ... ممنون میشم اگه سریعتر جواب بدید ...
متشکرم

----------


## salehbagheri

در قسمت Run ويندوز متن C:\Boot.ini رو وارد كنيد و فايل مربوط رو باز كنيد.

سپس خط زير را به آن اضافه كنيد:
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Micro  soft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

براي Partition ايندكس درايو D رو وارد كنيد كه معمولاً همون 2 هست...

پ.ن : دستكاري اشتباه اين فايل منجر به تخريب هردو ويندوز ميشود، پس در صورتي كه احساس ميكنيد از اين راه قادر به حلش نيستيد از انجامش صرف نظر كنيد.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

یه نکته کنکوری این وسط هست و 2 حالت بوجود میاد :

1. اگر شما ابتدا روی سیستم خود Win XP داشته و سپس Win 7 نصب کنید ، به هیچ وجه از لحاظ Boot Menu مشکلی نخواهید داشت و هر دو ویندوز در لیست بوت ظاهر خواهند شد ، چراکه شما بعد یک نسخه 
قدیمی تر ویندوز ، نسخه ای جدیدتر از آن نصب نموده اید .

2. شما ابتدا ویندوز 7 را نصب کرده اید و بعد Win XP را ، که تو این حالت یه conflict ای بوجود میاد ، چراکه
مایکروسافت اجازه نمیده شما بعد نصب ویندوز 7 ، یه ویندوز قدیمی تر را نصب کنید ، معمولا تو این حالت
بعد نصب Win XP منوی Boot ای نمیاد و شما با بوت شدن ویندوز مستقیما میرین به Win XP !!!
که البته اینم راه حلی داره و خوب دنگ و فنگش بیشتره :

پ . ن : در فایل ضمیمه یه عکسی گذاشتم که نحوه انجام کار رو مرحله به مرحله توضیح داده است ./

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> 1. اگر شما ابتدا روی سیستم خود Win XP داشته و سپس Win 7 نصب کنید ، به هیچ وجه از لحاظ Boot Menu مشکلی نخواهید داشت و هر دو ویندوز در لیست بوت ظاهر خواهند شد ، چراکه شما بعد یک نسخه 
> قدیمی تر ویندوز ، نسخه ای جدیدتر از آن نصب نموده اید .


سلام 
نه سالار جان، متاسفانه، بعد از نصب Windows 7 ، ویندوز ایکس پی شناخته نمیشه. مثلاً من خودم این کار رو انجام دادم، ولی فقط سون اومد بالا. در نهایت مجبور شدم با استفاده از EasyBCD ویندوز ایکس پی رو توی لیست بیارم.
موفق باشید

----------


## devil00x

دوست عزیز برای اضافه کردن ویندوز XP این دستورات رو اجرا کن:

C:>bcdedit /create {ntldr} /d “Windows XP”
C:>bcdedit /set {ntldr} device partition=D:C:>bcdedit /set {ntldr} path \ntldr
C:>bcdedit /displayorder {ntldr} /addlast

فقط یادت نره command رو  باadministrator اجرا کنید.

می تونید به آدرس زیر هم مراجعه کنید :
http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/how-t...s-7-boot-menu/

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> بعد از نصب Windows 7 ، ویندوز ایکس پی شناخته نمیشه. مثلاً من خودم این کار رو انجام دادم، ولی فقط سون اومد بالا


خوب این از عجایب خلقته ؛ چراکه در 98 درصد موارد دیده شده که بعد سون ، چون XP نصب شده ، سیستم
هم مستقیم بوت میشه داخل XP !!!

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

> خوب این از عجایب خلقته ؛ چراکه در 98 درصد موارد دیده شده که بعد سون ، چون XP نصب شده ، سیستم
> هم مستقیم بوت میشه داخل XP !!!


سلام دوست عزیزم؛
نه، منظورم اینه که اگر اول ایکس پی رو نصب نصب کنید و بعد سون رو، مستقیم میره داخل سون! درسته که سون جدید تره، ولی متاسفانه ایکس پی رو پرت میکنه تو سطل زباله.
موفق باشید

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> منظورم اینه که اگر اول ایکس پی رو نصب نصب کنید و بعد سون رو، مستقیم میره داخل سون! درسته که سون جدید تره، ولی متاسفانه ایکس پی رو پرت میکنه تو سطل زباله.


حداقل برا من که تا حالا اینطوری نبوده !!!

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> منظورم اینه که اگر اول ایکس پی رو نصب نصب کنید و بعد سون رو، مستقیم میره داخل سون! درسته که سون جدید تره، ولی متاسفانه ایکس پی رو پرت میکنه تو سطل زباله.


نمیدونم چرا اینطوری می فرمایید ولی تا حالا که برای من و دوستانی که 7 رو نصب کردند اینطوری نبوده، یعنی ندیدم با نصب 7 روی XP منوی Boot Loader ظاهر نشه، اینها (1 و 2 و 3) رو ببینید که تقریباً مواردی هست که devil00x مطرح کردند ...




> در قسمت Run ويندوز متن C:\Boot.ini رو وارد كنيد و فايل مربوط رو باز كنيد.
> ...






> If you try to modify the boot options the oldfashioned with boot.ini file, you get the following warnings:
> 
> ;Warning: Boot.ini is used on Windows XP and earlier operating systems. 
> ;Warning: Use BCDEDIT.exe to modify Windows Vista boot options.
> If you examine, Windows 7 doesn't have NTFS write permissions on XP system partition, even though it creates a "boot sector" inside it, cause it is the first one in line on the system disk, which is shared half on half by both systems.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام دوست عزیز؛



> نمیدونم چرا اینطوری می فرمایید ولی تا حالا که برای من و دوستانی که 7 رو نصب کردند اینطوری نبوده، یعنی ندیدم با نصب 7 روی XP منوی Boot Loader ظاهر نش


والا برای من اینطوریه. نسخه ویندوزم همونی هست که مایکروسافت قبل از انتشار عمومی، اون رو به کمپانی های تولید کننده لپتاپ داد. حتی بعد از نصب امکان اضافه کردن لوگوی کمپانی رو در System Properties رو هم داره.
مثل اینکه فقط برای من اینطوری هست. ولی حتی آشنا شدن من با نرم افزاری که معرفی کردم، همین مسئله بود.
موفق باشید

----------


## محمد۲۱

سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم ویندوز ۱۰ داشتم ویندوز ۷ رو نصب کردم اما از اون موقع به بعد دیگه ویندوز ۱۰ بوت نمیشه ... نصب هست ولی نمیاد اگه راه حلی داری لطفا کمک کن خیلی گیرم

----------


## javidnia

> سلام دوست عزیز منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم ویندوز ۱۰ داشتم ویندوز ۷ رو نصب کردم اما از اون موقع به بعد دیگه ویندوز ۱۰ بوت نمیشه ... نصب هست ولی نمیاد اگه راه حلی داری لطفا کمک کن خیلی گیرم


دوست عزیز تایپیک بالایی مربوط به 9 سال پیش هست
در مورد نصب ویندوز هم دقت نمایید که باید به ترتیب سال انتشار نصب کنید
اول ویندوز قدیمی (7) و بعد ویندوز جدیدتر (8 یا 10)

----------


## ad mahdi

اقا من ویندوز 7 و داشتم و بعد xp ریختم بعد دیدم ویندوز 7 نمیاره xp پاک کردم الان دیگه هیچ کدوم نمیاره و ارور
.WINDOWS COULD NOT START BECAUSE THE FOLLOWING FILE IS MISSING OR CORRUPT:
 WINDOWS  /SYSTEM32/HAL.DLL.
PLEASE RE _ INSTALL A COPY OF THE ABOVE FILE

 
اقا لطفا کمک کنید همه چی بهم ریخته. ممنون :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------

